# Nova Scotia



## swallowswing (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, Anyone from Nova Scotia around. Would love to find or create a support group.


----------



## Petedog (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi there, just sent you a private message. Possible IBS sufferer from ND, would like to get in contact with you...cheers!


----------

